# Double or Single DFET - 44 Yrs old



## Hopeful777 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello!  I am new to this forum. We are travelling to IB next week to undergo our first DFET.  I'm struggling with the decision to have a single or double transfer. The doctor is advising that a single is better because of possible complications, pre-eclampsia etc. This is Would love to hear from others who have either had a multiple birth or can offer some advice which can help me make my decision. I'm struggling with knowing that there can be complications in multiples when you're at any age, so don't want to be frightened off by the medical statistics. I'd like a more rounded view.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, good luck for your transfer next week.

I had twins at 37. I developed HELLP syndrome and had an emergency c-section. 

I had 2 embryos transferred again two BFN then a bfp with a singleton at 42. No preeclampsia etc despite being older and egg from a different donor. 

How much as 2nd pregnancy ? As singleton? 

How are your embryos frozen? Are they as single embryos or are there 2 per vial. I know if 2 I couldn't not give both a chance if they survived the thaw and were viable but that's just me. I know current research seems to indicate that a ESET works better than a DET where one good quality one poor quality. 

If you did have twins how would you feel? Could you take time off work ( I had to stop about 24w but I have stage 4 endo and loads of scarring and adhesions.)  Do you want 2 children or do you just want one? If you wouldn't want twins only transfer one ( tho the embryo can still split ) 

I have 2 embryos left and am thinking about another FET next year. I am also trying to decide whether to do a ESET or to go for broke and transfer both. Mine are frozen separately.

Good luck deciding what you want. And in your forthcoming transfer.


----------

